# water and feeders



## Amp (Jul 23, 2011)

What do you use?  I have 4 wethers and their barn should be completed this weekend.  I've been using a small bowl for water because I don't have anything bigger and I've had to refill and refresh at least 10x a day.  I don't want one of the automatic waters right now.  I'm thinking either a 3 or 5 gallon bucket or one of those rubber water troughs.  What works for you?  
For feed I've been using 2 pans and letting 2 eat out of each one but I constantly have to make sure that someone isn't getting left out.  Should I get each of them their own feed bowl?  Should it sit on the ground or something mounted on the wall better?  Thanks


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 23, 2011)

each one should have their own pan, 

we like the rubber tubs/pans for water. 

Hay should be fed off the ground, as far as the grain, unless you are showing them, it really doesn't matter. I like dog food bowels for the grain on the ground, they don't tip them over as easily. 

a trough feeder works really well for feeding a group of animals. Like this one. 



this is my favorite home-made grain feeder. 







or this one, but if doing PVC, make the bottome half a little more than half of the pvc pipe, this feeder has the PVc pipe cut in half the length wise exactly at the half way point and grain spills out of it too easily.


----------



## Amp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jul 23, 2011)

I use small 1 gallon buckets. My goats only drink fresh water anyways, so I fill them up with fresh water 3x a day and they do fine. For feed I have a tin wash tub that I use for the bucks, and my husband built a feeder for the girls. It's just a platform with legs and rails that are far enough apart for them to eat through, but at the same time prevent most from jumping in to eat. I only give grain to girls in milk and they get that on the stand.


----------

